# Does anyone Broadcast music over the radio for their haunt



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey All,

Do any of you Broadcast music over the radio for their haunt?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That would be me. I use Ramsey Transmitter. But, I had a problem at Christmas when my dog bumped it off the table and then ate it. But, I working on making another before Halloween. Right now I have a wireless speaker in the yard till I get another transmitter.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Did you get an FCC license or do you just do it regardless figuring you won't get caught since you only do it one night out of the year?

I looked into getting some Ramsey stuff once to run my own little radio station out of my house and decided to look into how to do it legally... it was a little too ridiculous for me to even have bothered.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

This transmitter only transmits three blocks. As long you don't have your neighbors gripping you will be fine. They have high power transmitters, but you have to tell them you live in a small country. LOL. You could get away with that too if not transmitting on side bands.

Now, if you got into Ham radio then you can really transmittin legally. General Radio license, now we are talking. That is the way to go.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I found some information about the FCC rules that Ramsey says about low power tansmitters. This is their link. They are pretty much saying that if you go beyond the scope of this transmitter, than yeah, the FCC could come calling. But, as long as you stay at low power and not bother anyone with your signal, you should be fine. Not 100% mind you. But, you can get in trouble with a walk-talkie too, if it goes out of spec or sprays.

http://www.ramseyelectronics.com/resource/default.asp?page=fcc


----------



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)

I plan on dumping all my Halloween sounds to my iPod, and using iTrip adaptor to broadcast to various radios placed around the bushes and such. I just KNEW I could incorporate that iPod into Halloween this year!! hah!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

You guys are just way over my head high tech wise. I just make my own cd and stick my daughters player in the front window.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Vlad is to Old to know what we are talking about point and laugh


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Vlad said:


> You guys are just way over my head high tech wise. I just make my own cd and stick my daughters player in the front window.


Man, you are worse than Pandora. Her idea of making the magic mirror for Halloween is a mask and flashlight. No fun.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Man...you guys are merciless


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow this is an old thread.
I agree with DT. I've had much success with folks putting an FM Transmitter kit together.
Ramsey is the way to go.


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

I dont have experience with any of these kits but heres another option
http://www.hobbytron.com/search/index.php


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

The link didn't work for me.
Are these assembled?


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I got a couple MP3 FM transmitters for $12.50 shipped off Ebay. They arrived today 

On a pretty much totally clear channel, I got around 60 - 70 feet. On a slightly static channel, it was still around 50 feet. This was in open space, not transmitting through anything. The specs on them from other sites tend to state 10 - 30 feet for range. So maybe someone else's experience may vary.

Here is an ebay auction link for the 2 I got. http://preview.tinyurl.com/4mrkdr
These are digital units and you can transmit on any of the FM range. Has 3 memory channels, backlight. Pretty sweet in my book.

I have been watching the Crane and Ramsey FM transmitter auctions, but don't believe I need to do that anymore as I am happy with the range with these.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Cool Bourno, I bought a couple of them (1 for a spare). Don't expect a whole lot from them but the price is right and its assembled. I was gonna invest in a Ramsey box but time and funds got short this year. This will do in a pinch.

-TM


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

I think under a 1/4 watt is legal to use.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've had folks do over 1 watt, you just need to be careful not to infringe.

Nothing beats a good clean stereo broadcast of your haunt (advertisement, if you will).


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> The link didn't work for me.
> Are these assembled?


 Didnt for me either , and I took it directly off the page with the FM transmitters. But if you cut/paste FM transmitter in the upper right search it will pull them up. Some are built and some are kits, and sorry about that


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey, for now, heck with the FM transmitter..... Im gonna infringe on ALL my neighbors! I have some friends at a local music store that are making me a great deal to rent 2 15" P.A. speakers, amplified (400 watts) with a 6 channel mixer! Im going to pipe my thunder track through it with some sound effects in the back ground.... so needless to say it will be storming in the neighbor hood!!!


----------

